# Milan: Campos DS. Maldini DT.



## admin (23 Maggio 2019)

Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, che conferma tutte le news precedenti, la rivoluzione di Gazidis partirà da Campos. Sarà il nuovo DS. Fino alla nomina di Campos non verrà affrontato il discorso allenatore. L'alternativa a Gattuso, che sembra più vicino alla conferma soprattutto in caso di quarto posto, è Simone Inzaghi. 

Per quanto riguarda Maldini, invece, il dirigente potrebbe prendere il posto di Leonardo e ricoprire la carica di DT.


----------



## Boomer (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, che conferma tutte le news precedenti, la rivoluzione di Gazidis partirà da Campos. Sarà il nuovo DS. Fino alla nomina di Campos non verrà affrontato il discorso allenatore. L'alternativa a Gattuso, che sembra più vicino alla conferma soprattutto in caso di quarto posto, è Simone Inzaghi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Maldini, invece, il dirigente potrebbe prendere il posto di Leonardo e ricoprire la carica di DT.



Confermare Gattuso sarebbe FOLLIA


----------



## Igor91 (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, che conferma tutte le news precedenti, la rivoluzione di Gazidis partirà da Campos. Sarà il nuovo DS. Fino alla nomina di Campos non verrà affrontato il discorso allenatore. L'alternativa a Gattuso, che sembra più vicino alla conferma soprattutto in caso di quarto posto, è Simone Inzaghi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Maldini, invece, il dirigente potrebbe prendere il posto di Leonardo e ricoprire la carica di DT.



Quindi l'idea Sarri è gia andata? Bah...


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, che conferma tutte le news precedenti, la rivoluzione di Gazidis partirà da Campos. Sarà il nuovo DS. Fino alla nomina di Campos non verrà affrontato il discorso allenatore. L'alternativa a Gattuso, che sembra più vicino alla conferma soprattutto in caso di quarto posto, è Simone Inzaghi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Maldini, invece, il dirigente potrebbe prendere il posto di Leonardo e ricoprire la carica di DT.



.


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, che conferma tutte le news precedenti, la rivoluzione di Gazidis partirà da Campos. Sarà il nuovo DS. Fino alla nomina di Campos non verrà affrontato il discorso allenatore. L'alternativa a Gattuso, che sembra più vicino alla conferma soprattutto in caso di quarto posto, è Simone Inzaghi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Maldini, invece, il dirigente potrebbe prendere il posto di Leonardo e ricoprire la carica di DT.



Non voglio toccare l'intoccabile (anche per me è intoccabile), tuttavia l'effetto che mi fa è quello di un soprammobile che viene messo in vista sulla scrivania continuando a cambiargli posto. E' stato così dal giorno uno.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, che conferma tutte le news precedenti, la rivoluzione di Gazidis partirà da Campos. Sarà il nuovo DS. Fino alla nomina di Campos non verrà affrontato il discorso allenatore. L'alternativa a Gattuso, che sembra più vicino alla conferma soprattutto in caso di quarto posto, è Simone Inzaghi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Maldini, invece, il dirigente potrebbe prendere il posto di Leonardo e ricoprire la carica di DT.



.


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, che conferma tutte le news precedenti, la rivoluzione di Gazidis partirà da Campos. Sarà il nuovo DS. Fino alla nomina di Campos non verrà affrontato il discorso allenatore. L'alternativa a Gattuso, che sembra più vicino alla conferma soprattutto in caso di quarto posto, è Simone Inzaghi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Maldini, invece, il dirigente potrebbe prendere il posto di Leonardo e ricoprire la carica di DT.




C'ho un hype per quello che combineranno Gazidis e Campos...


----------



## gabri65 (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, che conferma tutte le news precedenti, la rivoluzione di Gazidis partirà da Campos. Sarà il nuovo DS. Fino alla nomina di Campos non verrà affrontato il discorso allenatore. L'alternativa a Gattuso, che sembra più vicino alla conferma soprattutto in caso di quarto posto, è Simone Inzaghi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Maldini, invece, il dirigente potrebbe prendere il posto di Leonardo e ricoprire la carica di DT.



Veramente ottimo.
Gazidis e Campos potranno fare danni e andarsene tranquillamente, un posto glielo trova Elliott. Maldini, in questa fase di profondo smembramento, Gattuso-bis, e profilo da ragazzi primavera, sarà invece il capro espiatorio. Di noi tifosi, eh. Lavorerà probabilmente solo, in balia delle decisioni di due squali del settore. Ma fatelo fuori direttamente e abbiate la dignità di assumervi le vostre responsabilità.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, che conferma tutte le news precedenti, la rivoluzione di Gazidis partirà da Campos. Sarà il nuovo DS. Fino alla nomina di Campos non verrà affrontato il discorso allenatore. L'alternativa a Gattuso, che sembra più vicino alla conferma soprattutto in caso di quarto posto, è Simone Inzaghi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Maldini, invece, il dirigente potrebbe prendere il posto di Leonardo e ricoprire la carica di DT.



Sembriamo non l'Inter di Moratti ma quella prima di Thoir con cambiamenti ogni anno, confusione totale e sopratutto dirigenti stranieri che non parlano un H di italiano e che non conoscono nulla del calcio italiano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, che conferma tutte le news precedenti, la rivoluzione di Gazidis partirà da Campos. Sarà il nuovo DS. Fino alla nomina di Campos non verrà affrontato il discorso allenatore. L'alternativa a Gattuso, che sembra più vicino alla conferma soprattutto in caso di quarto posto, è Simone Inzaghi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Maldini, invece, il dirigente potrebbe prendere il posto di Leonardo e ricoprire la carica di DT.



Come ho detto stamani: se Paolo resta o diventa DT dopo un anno di apprendistato oppure lascia..

Il doppio DT aveva senso solo in coppia con Leo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Maggio 2019)

Però se vero sono contento di vedere un Maldini con più poteri e più nel vivo.


----------



## Gekyn (23 Maggio 2019)

Mi piace come formazione...


----------



## Zenos (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, che conferma tutte le news precedenti, la rivoluzione di Gazidis partirà da Campos. Sarà il nuovo DS. *Fino alla nomina di Campos non verrà affrontato il discorso allenatore*. L'alternativa a Gattuso, che sembra più vicino alla conferma soprattutto in caso di quarto posto, è Simone Inzaghi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Maldini, invece, il dirigente potrebbe prendere il posto di Leonardo e ricoprire la carica di DT.



Eccola servita l'ennesima estate a massacrarci i Maroni.


----------



## wildfrank (23 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sembriamo non l'Inter di Moratti ma quella prima di Thoir con cambiamenti ogni anno, confusione totale e sopratutto dirigenti stranieri che non parlano un H di italiano e che non conoscono nulla del calcio italiano.



Questa cosa mi dà molto fastidio, ma tant'è......meno male che Scaroni c'è.....


----------



## Pitermilanista (23 Maggio 2019)

Per una volta voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo e far finta che questo Milan sia una cosa seria (non lo è, purtroppo): e allora dico che la coppia Campos-Maldini ha molto più senso di quella Leo-Maldini. La seconda è ridondante, perché in pratica costringe Paolo a non far nulla.; la prima sarebbe invece interessante, con Paolo a fare finalmente il Direttore e Campos a occuparsi unicamente di mercato, senza nemmeno vivere a Milano. Volendo, si potrebbe fare un parallelismo con la Juve degli anni 90/00, quella della triade: un uomo dei conti (Giraudo/Gazzosa), uno di campo, spogliatoio e rapporti esterni (Bettega/Maldini), e uno di mercato (Moggi/Campos). Anche quelli vivevano di trading e non spendevano mezzo euro, potrebbe andare bene. Basterebbe trovare un simil Lippi al posto del pescivendolo e un simil Agricola a riempire di bombe tutta la rosa, e poi si andrebbe a dominare!

Mala tempora currunt...


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, che conferma tutte le news precedenti, la rivoluzione di Gazidis partirà da Campos. Sarà il nuovo DS. Fino alla nomina di Campos non verrà affrontato il discorso allenatore. L'alternativa a Gattuso, che sembra più vicino alla conferma soprattutto in caso di quarto posto, è Simone Inzaghi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Maldini, invece, il dirigente potrebbe prendere il posto di Leonardo e ricoprire la carica di DT.



Se questa notizia su Campos DS è vera occhio a Leonardo Jardim.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Maggio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Per una volta voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo e far finta che questo Milan sia una cosa seria (non lo è, purtroppo): e allora dico che la coppia Campos-Maldini ha molto più senso di quella Leo-Maldini. La seconda è ridondante, perché in pratica costringe Paolo a non far nulla.; la prima sarebbe invece interessante, con Paolo a fare finalmente il Direttore e Campos a occuparsi unicamente di mercato, senza nemmeno vivere a Milano. Volendo, si potrebbe fare un parallelismo con la Juve degli anni 90/00, quella della triade: un uomo dei conti (Giraudo/Gazzosa), uno di campo, spogliatoio e rapporti esterni (Bettega/Maldini), e uno di mercato (Moggi/Campos). Anche quelli vivevano di trading e non spendevano mezzo euro, potrebbe andare bene. Basterebbe trovare un simil Lippi al posto del pescivendolo e un simil Agricola a riempire di bombe tutta la rosa, e poi si andrebbe a dominare!
> 
> Mala tempora currunt...



hai dimenticato le sim svizzere


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, che conferma tutte le news precedenti, la rivoluzione di Gazidis partirà da Campos. Sarà il nuovo DS. *Fino alla nomina di Campos non verrà affrontato il discorso allenatore.* L'alternativa a Gattuso, che sembra più vicino alla conferma soprattutto in caso di quarto posto, è Simone Inzaghi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Maldini, invece, il dirigente potrebbe prendere il posto di Leonardo e ricoprire la carica di DT.



Cioè sarà Campos a decidere l'allenatore, intanto saranno tutti accasati... "I nomi che volevamo non sono più disponibili, Gattuso è in sintonia con Elliott quindi continuiamo con lui."


----------



## Zenos (23 Maggio 2019)

Possono fare tutti i reimpasti che vogliono,se dovessero confermare Gino o non prendono Sarri,Conte o similari per me è solo l'ennesimo circo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Possono fare tutti i reimpasti che vogliono,se dovessero confermare Gino o non prendono Sarri,Conte o similari per me è solo l'ennesimo circo.



Per me Gattuso è assolutamente da cambiare.
Ci serve uno che ci faccia attraversare il guado de prossimi 2 anni di lacrime e sangue (Probabilmente anche senza coppe). Non penso che nessuno dei big accetti in queste condizioni (forse, forse un Sarri).

A me basta che arrivi uno che faccia giocare bene la squadra.


----------



## David Drills (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me Gattuso è assolutamente da cambiare.
> Ci serve uno che ci faccia attraversare il guado de prossimi 2 anni di lacrime e sangue (Probabilmente anche senza coppe). Non penso che nessuno dei big accetti in queste condizioni (forse, forse un Sarri).
> 
> A me basta che arrivi uno che faccia giocare bene la squadra.



Secondo me terremo Gattuso proprio perchè viene considerato il giusto profilo per questo periodo infernale che ci aspetta.


----------



## kipstar (23 Maggio 2019)

in generale capisco che per quasi tutti Rino è da cambiare. Anche per me potrebbe essere giusto un cambio ma per quale tipo di obbiettivo ? 
bisogna mettersi d'accordo.
siamo tutti proiettati speranzosi verso l'alto, verso una squadra vincente. Perché siamo tifosi e quindi vogliamo vincere e poco ci importa di avere il bilancio in linea con il ffp...ma secondo me l'eventuale permanenza di Rino sarebbe un chiaro segnale dello scopo che si vuole raggiungere....poi ci sarà il mercato. Che potrà essere anche ottimo da certi punti di vista per i conti ma di certo per poter vincere o essere costantemente nelle vette della classifica ci vorrebbero le certezze e non le scommesse.....ti può andare bene come no però intanto metti a posto i conti. Dalle notizie che si leggono a me pare che sia questo l'andazzo.....


----------



## Marcex7 (23 Maggio 2019)

Credo che la soluzione più sensata sia tenere Gattuso dato le nuvole nere a cui andremo incontro.Un allenatore non milanista non accetterebbe mai un futuro così nero


----------



## Cantastorie (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, che conferma tutte le news precedenti, la rivoluzione di Gazidis partirà da Campos. Sarà il nuovo DS. Fino alla nomina di Campos non verrà affrontato il discorso allenatore. L'alternativa a Gattuso, che sembra più vicino alla conferma soprattutto in caso di quarto posto, è Simone Inzaghi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Maldini, invece, il dirigente potrebbe prendere il posto di Leonardo e ricoprire la carica di DT.





> Fino alla nomina di Campos *non verrà affrontato* il discorso allenatore.


 la frase seguente:


> L'alternativa a Gattuso, che sembra più vicino alla conferma soprattutto in caso di quarto...


 coerenza.


----------



## Goro (23 Maggio 2019)

Tenere Gattuso è una follia. Piatek il prossimo anno farebbe 10 gol. Non ci saranno valorizzazioni, caro Campos...


----------



## Igor91 (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, che conferma tutte le news precedenti, la rivoluzione di Gazidis partirà da Campos. Sarà il nuovo DS. Fino alla nomina di Campos non verrà affrontato il discorso allenatore. L'alternativa a Gattuso, che sembra più vicino alla conferma soprattutto in caso di quarto posto, è Simone Inzaghi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Maldini, invece, il dirigente potrebbe prendere il posto di Leonardo e ricoprire la carica di DT.



Io prima di dire che Leo vada via aspetterei un po
..... Per me non è scontato nulla.


----------



## Casnop (24 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Se questa notizia su Campos DS è vera occhio a Leonardo Jardim.


Comincerei a darci una occhiata, si.


----------



## Casnop (24 Maggio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Per una volta voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo e far finta che questo Milan sia una cosa seria (non lo è, purtroppo): e allora dico che la coppia Campos-Maldini ha molto più senso di quella Leo-Maldini. La seconda è ridondante, perché in pratica costringe Paolo a non far nulla.; la prima sarebbe invece interessante, con Paolo a fare finalmente il Direttore e Campos a occuparsi unicamente di mercato, senza nemmeno vivere a Milano. Volendo, si potrebbe fare un parallelismo con la Juve degli anni 90/00, quella della triade: un uomo dei conti (Giraudo/Gazzosa), uno di campo, spogliatoio e rapporti esterni (Bettega/Maldini), e uno di mercato (Moggi/Campos). Anche quelli vivevano di trading e non spendevano mezzo euro, potrebbe andare bene. Basterebbe trovare un simil Lippi al posto del pescivendolo e un simil Agricola a riempire di bombe tutta la rosa, e poi si andrebbe a dominare!
> 
> Mala tempora currunt...


Il tuo stile sempre invidiabile, le tue considerazioni condivisibili. Quella configurazione di incarichi societari è un netto passo in avanti rispetto al recente passato, quanto alla esatta determinazione di mansioni e responsabilità nel club. Abbiamo bisogno di professionisti applicati ciascuno al proprio ambito, non di plenipotenziari a tout faire, un modello che non ha corrispondenze in nessuna altra grande squadra.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Maggio 2019)

Mandare via Leo significa ridimensionare tutto dopo neanche 12 mesi. Pazzesco.
Ragazzi non facciamoci illhsionia campana suona a morto non a festa!


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sembriamo non l'Inter di Moratti ma quella prima di Thoir con cambiamenti ogni anno, confusione totale e sopratutto dirigenti stranieri che non parlano un H di italiano e che non conoscono nulla del calcio italiano.



Vero.


----------

